# ISO Pink Holster for PT 24/7 Pro C DS



## jeonnasmomma824 (Jan 22, 2013)

Just bought this PT 24/7 Pro C DS and I'm looking for a pink holster for it. Anybody know where I can get one? Thank you in advance!


----------



## retsub (Feb 19, 2013)

Home


----------

